# Crappie



## Woody349 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thinking about trying to get into some crappie this weekend. Anyone know if Perdido river would be worth trying or is Escambia a better bet?


----------



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

I've heard of couple being caught on escambia not sure about perdido.


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

i got a few on perdido this winter but not a mess of them last time i got some they were suspended in some deep holes off the river north of sandlanding I hope they will school up before the cold weather runs out good luck


----------

